# Onroad Racing this saturday at Van Wert Raceway 1/14/2012



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

Van Wert raceway is going to start running onroad racing 1/14/2012 we will start at 12 noon and racing starts at 3. we will be running 3-5 min qualifiers and a 5 min main except all 1/12 scale mains will be 8 min mains. if u have any ? pm me or post i will answer all questions as soon as i can. Here are the classes we will be running. We will also run any class that has 3 or more cars 


12th scale 17.5 blinky ROAR RULES
12th scale 13.5 or open ROAR RULES
1/10 touring car 17.5 (gt1) any late model super car body Nissan, Porsche, Toyota, Mazda.late model Mustang, Camaro, Corvette etc.
1/10 VTA we run now with 21.5 brushless we run all the other vta rules 
1/10 touring car 13.5 or open 
Mini cooper (silver cans only)


----------



## Arctrooper (Mar 14, 2011)

can i drive my 4x4 with a really big on road body on it.....


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

as long as there are 2 more in your class u can


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

We will be running this Saturday


----------



## Lee Harpe (Nov 1, 2011)

Can anyone give me address to the track ?


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lee Harpe said:


> Can anyone give me address to the track ?


144 E Main st Van Wert, OH.


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

would there be anyone that would like to run on saturday 1/28/2012 let me now if i get so ppl that want to we can run on saturdays on road only


----------



## Lee Harpe (Nov 1, 2011)

Their might be two of us from Ft Wayne that would come over , how many 1/12 scale cars do you expect ?


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

We get 3-6to on friday night I think most of these racers will race Saturdays


----------

